# DirecTV application for WM6!



## HDTVFreak07 (Sep 12, 2007)

I see that they have an application for iPhones.  I am WM6.1 user and would like to see they create an application for it. Using the internet browser on my cell just isn't enough. The features on iPhones are more attractive!


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

would be nice. not sure if it will be done though unfortunately.


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

I can't find it now but I thought I had seen something saying it probably would not be extended to wm6+ setups.
would love to be wrong 
that happens often so...


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Just a gut feeling, unsupported by evidence, but if I were DIRECTV I'd be programming for WM7 as it promises to be quite different.


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

currently, from recent searches, no phones used by US carriers work with WM7 as it is.
not sure how they could test it. 
wm6+ will be around for some time still.


----------



## MartyS (Dec 29, 2006)

A good Blackberry interface would be good too.


----------



## JoeTheDragon (Jul 21, 2008)

Symbian OS as well.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

MartyS said:


> A good Blackberry interface would be good too.


Particularly now that App World has launched.


----------



## islesfan (Oct 18, 2006)

Would love to see a Palm OS5 one too. I know the OS is dead, but it will be legacy supported on the Pre, so why not?


----------



## islesfan (Oct 18, 2006)

JoeTheDragon said:


> Symbian OS as well.


Symbian hasn't really penetrated the US market though.


----------



## drx792 (Feb 28, 2007)

WM7 isnt anywhere near even being leaked. 6.5 though will have the marketplace which apps like facebook and netflix will be on. So they could develop something for that. 

The marketplace will be cool too, as it offers a 24 hour return policy on apps and will be integrated with XBL and Zune Marketplaces (which are becoming more closely linked this year as well)


----------



## ebockelman (Aug 16, 2006)

Better yet, Directv should just publish some XML Web Services and let independent developers create clients for the major smartphone operating systems.


----------



## smellyhash (Jul 14, 2008)

I do think the simple solution is to get with the times and get a iphone. EVERYTHING is better on the iphone. Apps ,more down loadable content, EASY interface. 
Trust me just get a iphone and all will be well.


----------



## Juppers (Oct 26, 2006)

smellyhash said:


> I do think the simple solution is to get with the times and get a iphone. EVERYTHING is better on the iphone. Apps ,more down loadable content, EASY interface.
> Trust me just get a iphone and all will be well.


Ew. Just Ew.


----------



## Extreme2KEclipse (May 29, 2007)

smellyhash said:


> I do think the simple solution is to get with the times and get a iphone. EVERYTHING is better on the iphone. Apps ,more down loadable content, EASY interface.
> Trust me just get a iphone and all will be well.


No thanks, love my Blackberry and I'm sticking with them. Plus I just moved away from AT&T and have no plans on moving back to them anytime soon!


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

m.directv.com on the Treo works every bit as well and as fast as the iPhone app. Actually, it's better because you're not slowed down by that horrid on-screen keyboard.

I'm more concerned about the problems on the DVR side that have been caused by the remote scheduling.


----------



## apexmi (Jul 8, 2006)

HDTVFreak07 said:


> I see that they have an application for iPhones.  I am WM6.1 user and would like to see they create an application for it. Using the internet browser on my cell just isn't enough. The features on iPhones are more attractive!


That's why I just upgraded to an iPhone myself


----------



## Brent04 (Nov 23, 2004)

smellyhash said:


> I do think the simple solution is to get with the times and get a iphone. EVERYTHING is better on the iphone. Apps ,more down loadable content, EASY interface.
> Trust me just get a iphone and all will be well.


Last time I checked the iPhone is only available via AT&T. And if you live in an area that AT&T does not offer coverage like I do then that is not a simple solution.


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

Brent04 said:


> Last time I checked the iPhone is only available via AT&T. And if you live in an area that AT&T does not offer coverage like I do then that is not a simple solution.


bingo!


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

I have a feeling this app has more to do with the "dedicated support" part of the contract with AT&T. 

I would venture to say a WM6 version is also in the works.


----------



## VLaslow (Aug 16, 2006)

Although I'm a dedicated Verizon cell customer, I wanted the capabilities that an iPhone could give me. I bought a used 2G iPhone on eBay and use it with wi-fi only, no AT&T account. Now with Skype over wi-fi to make calls when I'd rather not use the cell, it's a better deal than when I purchased it.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Just a gut feeling, unsupported by evidence, but if I were DIRECTV I'd be programming for WM7 as it promises to be quite different.


Almost anything programmed for WM6.1, especially if they use the .Net CF, will work in WM7.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

I have an OMNIA with VZN and think it's a better phone the the iphone. However I want a phone first and a toy second. I'll be looking at the Palm PRE once it comes out as I used to love Palm but the size of their phones and the updates to their OS were outdated.

If people want a toy for the apps just get the Ipod Touch. It's better at what makes the iphone fun.


----------



## hummer1823 (Apr 6, 2009)

Yes an App for WM6 would be nice, but using the IE m.directv works pretty good.

Would rather have the app.


----------



## JayB (Mar 19, 2007)

David MacLeod said:


> ...no phones used by US carriers work with WM7 as it is.
> not sure how they could test it...


As with previous versions of WM, there's an emulator for Visual Studio that you use while coding up your program. Right now, the WM7 emulator/SDK is in a closed (I believe) beta and only available through the Microsoft Connect program. I'm sure DirecTV could lay hands on one if they really wanted to.

Also, according to Steve Balmer, WM7 should roll early next year, so I'd expect the SDK to appear on MSDN sometime in the winter of this year or very, very early next year. That time frame is purely speculation on my part, but it would be consistent with other SDK timings in the past.


----------



## islesfan (Oct 18, 2006)

Ken S said:


> m.directv.com on the Treo works every bit as well and as fast as the iPhone app. Actually, it's better because you're not slowed down by that horrid on-screen keyboard.


Too True!

Besides, why would anyone get an iPhone when the Pre is about to launch?


----------



## kwajr (Apr 7, 2004)

smellyhash said:


> I do think the simple solution is to get with the times and get a iphone. EVERYTHING is better on the iphone. Apps ,more down loadable content, EASY interface.
> Trust me just get a iphone and all will be well.


what about back ground task,:grin:mms,millions of apps just have to go find them and a whole lot of them or free i can also go on several sites and put custom roms on them can hook to my pc with standard mini usb cable and charge synch use as mass storage and soon to have zune intergrated now what is it about this iphone thingy every body loves oh yea its apple they do no wrong 
itunes is perhapes the worst user interface of any program ihave ever seen for media


----------



## HDTVFreak07 (Sep 12, 2007)

smellyhash said:


> I do think the simple solution is to get with the times and get a iphone. EVERYTHING is better on the iphone. Apps ,more down loadable content, EASY interface.
> Trust me just get a iphone and all will be well.


EVERYTHING? I have a software I use for work that will NOT work on iPhone. By the way, it's "an" iPhone, not "a" iPhone.


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

smellyhash said:


> I do think the simple solution is to get with the times and get a iphone.


There is no way that I'm carrying a Blackberry for work and an iPhone for everything else. I bought my own Blackberry and expense the data plan to my company rather than using a company issued Blackberry just so I wouldn't need to carry two devices with me (one for personal use and one for work).


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

That's nothing, I carry my personal phone, my iPhone, my work phone on me at all times. And then most of the time I have a PDA and an iPod on me as well. Not sure why I keep the PDA around, the iPhone is vastly superior in every way, but since I just bought the thing less than a year ago and shelled out $600 bucks for it, I feel kind of obligated to have it on me.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Extreme2KEclipse said:


> No thanks, love my Blackberry and I'm sticking with them. Plus I just moved away from AT&T and have no plans on moving back to them anytime soon!


Same here...plus with the iPhone, you end up spending 1/2 the day watching it recharge (terrible battery life).

Based on a much broader install base....a Blackberry version is likely more welcome at this time.


----------

